

Clean Coders Screencasts - duck
http://www.cleancoders.com/

======
mayukh
There seems to be a trend of coding screencasts popping up online and I think
its great. You learn coding best by doing and watching a screencast, actually
seeing how the experts create and craft software is way more engaging and
informative than reading it off a book. You can actually hear them talk about
design choices and tradeoffs, see how they use IDE's/text editors and pick up
a lot of best practices in general.

I think its a great alternative (as opposed to long/messy consulting gigs) for
startups with solid technical talent to generate a stream of revenue and
bootstrap to success.

------
VilleSalonen
I paid a dollar for the first video and didn't even finish it. I own Clean
Code and think it's one of the best programming books ever. This video series
however (based on the first video) looks like it's been made back in 1994 and
the presentation is too jumpy and jarring with a lot of short edits to be
taken seriously.

------
crazycoder
Suggestion: make the first video first instead of having people pay $1 to try
your screencasts. Just throwing it out there.

~~~
liggity
Agreed. I don't mind the cost of the others if I get a sneak peek. I'm not
whipping out my credit card for something I'm not sure of.

